# create a shutdown/restart shortcut on your desktop !



## anandk (May 19, 2005)

Instead of going all the way, clicking Start>Turn Off Computer and 
selecting Shutdown or Restart, create their icons on your desktop :  

create a SHUTDOWN ICON like this :
Right click on an empty area on your desktop.
Select New>Shortcut.
In the first box of the Create Shortcut Wizard, type : Shutdown -s -t 00  
Click Next.
Name the shortcut : Shutdown , and click Finish.
Then select an appropriate icon for it !

Similarly create a RESTART icon but follow the folowing step instead :

In the first box of the Create Shortcut Wizard, type : Shutdown -r -t 00
Click Next.
Name the shortcut : Restart ,  and click Finish.
select an appropriate icon for it now !            8)


----------



## expertno.1 (May 19, 2005)

visit *www.onecomputerguy.com/desktop.htm

and get all the desktop needs


----------



## anandk (May 19, 2005)

hey, that a real nice link didnt know about it. THANX !       

u shud also check out www.tweakguides.com in case u already havent.


----------



## Charley (May 19, 2005)

Why do you keep posting stuff like this in the Q&A section? There is a section where tutorials are put up. Next time post it there.


----------



## Calcatian (May 19, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Why do you keep posting stuff like this in the Q&A section? There is a section where tutorials are put up. Next time post it there.



Yeah  He is actng strange..... 



> expertno.1: visit *www.onecomputerguy.com/desktop.htm



thumbs up d00d, some1 had 2 do it....

Stop this plz anandk, it is ridiculous...

Like what in life u'll actualy achieve with a tag like "nerd"..


----------



## shwetanshu (May 19, 2005)

well i use-> Window+u+u to shutdown


----------



## anandk (May 19, 2005)

guys my error      !

i posted such posts almost at the same time in q&a !

but no need to overreact and get paranoid !   .


----------



## crashuniverse (May 19, 2005)

how abt useing tweak xp pro v4.0
it just makes te shortcuts on desktop n u can find it on digit cds...
u want to make it directly then u gotta use google.


----------



## Ishan (Feb 11, 2006)

on download.com tooo!


----------



## masterasmit (Mar 1, 2006)

is the same method i should follow to create a "hibernate" shortcut :roll:


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey nice info dude.    8)


----------



## anandk (Mar 2, 2006)

masterasmit said:
			
		

> is the same method i should follow to create a "hibernate" shortcut :roll:



1. Right-click the desktop and select New - Shortcut.
2. When the Create Shortcut wizardâ€™s location text box appears, type:
    rundll32.exe PowrProf.dll, SetSuspendState
3. Give the shortcut a name like Hibernate.

change the icon to ur taste !


----------



## ::vicky:: (Mar 4, 2006)

wow i am going to crate these shorcuts excellent anand


----------



## sanbbbg (Apr 3, 2006)

great info  8)


----------



## gycapri (Apr 3, 2006)

instead of making realize that so n so ppl posted in wrong section 1shud appreciate their efforts !!!!


----------

